# Bacon Explosion!



## Answerman (Jan 28, 2009)

I saw this recipe today and thought I would share it with my friends on PB.

Bacon Explosion: The BBQ Sausage Recipe of all Recipes

[preparing for comments about how bad this is for you]


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 28, 2009)

Looks yummy!


----------



## CDM (Jan 28, 2009)




----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 28, 2009)




----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 28, 2009)

Looks good but it ain't barbecue. This is barbecue:


----------



## reformed trucker (Jan 28, 2009)

Oh man, that looks good! I think my cholesterol level went up just reading that!

I really need to get a smoker. All I have is a gas grill. I like that because I grill out 
year-round. Think I'll have to look into a cheap smoker grill when work picks up early summer... many things I would like to try on one.


----------



## Mushroom (Jan 28, 2009)

Man, that is scary! Maybe a better name for it would be Artery Explosion. But it's gotta be good... who doesn't like copious amounts of bacon?


----------

